# Frozen web page



## HAVENOIDEA (May 26, 2007)

I get a frozen screen everytime I try and access a certain web page.  I have to go to task manager to remove it. I then get a message saying "The program is not responding and to tell microsoft about the it.  Could this be because of a virus?  I contacted the provider of the site, and they have assurred me it is not in there connection. Please help i can access every site but that one.


----------



## magicman (May 26, 2007)

Could you post a link to the site you're trying to access? It may provide some clues.


----------



## HAVENOIDEA (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for any help you can give.  the website is www.nextel.com  i keep getting a hang file window.


----------



## Punk (May 26, 2007)

Works for me....


----------



## HAVENOIDEA (May 28, 2007)

Thank you. I really have no idea why i can't access that web page. Strange. Was able before, but can't now. Do you think it's sme type of error


----------



## JamesBart (May 28, 2007)

i have trouble with myspace when i want to check out my inbox i takes forever to load.

you got the problem sorted yet?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (May 28, 2007)

Which browser are you using to access it?


----------



## azwebs (May 28, 2007)

Could I recommend clearing your cache, deleting all offline files and cookies? In Internet Explorer, you do this by going to Tools, Internet Options from the open browser. From this box, select Delete Files and Delete Cookies and Clear History. This will mean that Windows will forget passwords that automatically log you into websites. You will have to do this manually for each site, and select for windows to save it again.

The dialogs are mostly the same in Firefox, but I'm not sure about Safari. When the browser is open, press F1 and search for "delete files and cookies" and it will tell you how. (Internet Explorer dialog shown below).


----------

